# Rotary Snow Plow tank car and Eggliner Proj.



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I decided to RC the rotary, making the tank car it tows behind it for the batteries/RC(Del Taprio). Mostly from stuff I had laying around. I did order the tank car ends from Ozark when I got their grain mill 'kit'. I had bought some Delton stuff from that guy on ebay last year and had some LGB trucks. Bought the white plastic pipe cap. Using the metal foil to cover the cardboard tube, filled it's seams with spot putty. Keeping it simple.








I got a used Pensy Eggliner at Marty's last year. So converting it to battery power and RC(Taprio again) I had to repaint it in UP colors to match my Eggliner coaches I made a few years ago. The red plug will run back to the first coach, it will have the battery/RC stuff. I had the lettering left over from the Eggliner Coach project a few years back, my wife had cut them from vinyl for me. I hope to take my Eggliner set down to Marty's this fall, still have my other loco on track power. 









Having FUn!


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice start to a tank car. I think I would have used PVC pipe for the tank as I would think the humidity would the cardboard. You could also on the cardboard tube end that will have the end that is removable, is to coat it with carzy glue to harden the cardboard and make it last longer. Later RJD


----------



## Robert (Jan 2, 2008)

The most impressive part so far is how nicely you were able to apply the foil tape around the hatch. Not to say your whole project isn't looking good, I just tend to be all thumbs when I try something like that.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks guys. RJ, the ends were made for a plastic tube from Plastrut. PVC plumbing pipe was too thick, would have had a hump, so the cardboard was my best compromise. Outside will be sealed good with the foil tape, I would think, may spray some paint down inside to help seal it some that way, thanks for the idea of sealing the cardboard up some, had not thought of that!


----------

